# Revell AG 1/72 F-14



## jwarrior05 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have a model of a Revell AG 1/72 F-14 but i have somehow misplaced the instructions... i havent even started building the thing.. its just sitting on my floor collecting dust... can someone please let me know how i can get my hands on the instructions so i can start building it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

jwarrior05 said:


> i have a model of a Revell AG 1/72 F-14 but i have somehow misplaced the instructions... i havent even started building the thing.. its just sitting on my floor collecting dust... can someone please let me know how i can get my hands on the instructions so i can start building it.


Revell Germany has thier instructions available on their website as pdf files...


----------

